# Speeding ticket on 146 N into Worcester



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I was given a ticket for 50 in a 30 coming up 146 into Worcester. I am fighting it and am going to court tomorrow. I've never done this before and would appreciate any input. Here's the story:

I was driving north as I stated and was coming up to the lights a mile or so before hitting the 290 ramps. I saw a sign stating, "Road work ahead, road narrows". I continued on my way...at 50mph. I come around a right-hand bend to see two cop cars under an overpass, they have two cars pulled over already. The fella that Lidar'd me flags me over. I have to wait for the car he just ticketed to pull out. I put my window down and he says, "Let me guess, you didn't see the sign!" Not even looking at me. I was a little pissed he was putting words in my mouth and told him, "No sir, actually, I didn't." Before I can finish speaking it's, "license and registration." Short story long, a $150 ticket with a $50 head injury surcharge for a total of $200! He gives me the ticket and the next car he pulled over had to wait for me to pull out. These cops were nailing every car that came around that corner. 

A little about me. I've lived in MA for six years next month. I was born and raised in Indiana and miss it. I cannot stand the drivers in New England. I have no respect for anyone that's ignorant enough to lose complete regard for their own and everyone elses' safety just to get somewhere! I work out of my home and travel for a living. I drive 25,000+ miles a year for business. I have never had a ticket in this state. I'm 29 and this is the second I've ever had. Does this seem strange to anyone else that every, I mean, EVERY car coming around that bend was "speeding". Drivers in this state can't keep their speed up on an OPEN road! You get the folks like me, going 68 on cruise and five percent of the idiots dodging and weaving through traffic and the rest of the idiots that don't understand the use of a "passing lane" and doing 55 in it. 

My plan is to tell the clerk magistrate, or whomever, that yes, I was doing fifty miles an hour. I saw a sign that told me of upcoming lane restrictions and that there was work ahead. It didn't say how far ahead nor did it state a lowered speed limit as of yet. The fact that the cops were pulling over every car they Lidar'd coupled with the fact that the cars, and semi's, passing us while I was pulled over were all going well over forty mph leads me to believe that I didn't miss a sign. Maybe there wasn't one. Given my amount of driving and my driving record; if I didn't pay attention and drove like an idiot chances are I'd have tickets. On top of this, my wife's car is also in my name. My insurance man has led me to believe that my rates will go up on BOTH cars. I expect to pay in the thousands of dollars in realized insurance increases over the next how ever many years until this ticket, if upheld, drops off my record. 

Also, the cop checked POSTED and LIDAR, should CLOCKED or ESTIMATED be checked too? I'm assuming not but another thread on this website makes me wonder. Also, 90/17 is checked. Any input is appreciated.

-Pissed Hoosier


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Dear Retard,
Didn't you see ALL that construction going on, WARNINGS that it is a construction zone and WARNING that all SPEEDING FINES ARE DOUBLED, WAY before you even got to the construction. Appeal it all you want, in fact appeal it twice and please stop showing up on this police site bitching and whining how good of a driver you are and you should not gotten a ticket. It's a construction zone, trucks are in and out of there and officers are out there on foot and cruiser. I hate YOU f*cking people.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Definately take it to a judge's appeal. It's well worth the $20 fee, that way the Trooper has to show up and explain what he did, directly to the judge. That will teach him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Dear Retard,
> Didn't you see ALL that construction going on, WARNINGS that it is a construction zone and WARNING that all SPEEDING FINES ARE DOUBLED, WAY before you even got to the construction. Appeal it all you want, in fact appeal it twice and please stop showing up on this police site bitching and whining how good of a driver you are and you should not gotten a ticket. It's a construction zone, trucks are in and out of there and officers are out there on foot and cruiser. I hate YOU f*cking people.


Einstein, this is how the story went:
This was the first sign there was for the construction. Yeah, once I got to the construction I saw it along with the warnings. 
What the hell ever happened to decency in New England? 
As stated, I appreciate your input.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Dickhead, I drive there couple of times a week and there are plenty of signs saying fines doubled, construction ahead on top of all the freaking million construction equipment and barriers. Why don't you get off your cell phone, pay attention and stop whinning. I still hate you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Dickhead, I drive there couple of times a week and there are plenty of signs saying fines doubled, construction ahead on top of all the freaking million construction equipment and barriers. Why don't you get off your cell phone, pay attention and stop whinning. I still hate you.


This was three months ago. Have you ever noticed if there is a "first" sign you see or do you magically see them all at once?

Pal, I don't give a damn if you hate me. Back home, where we're not all bark, any fella worth his weight would consider someone that throws around insults like you do anywhere but to a man's face, a wuss.

And chief, if you hate this so much quit responding. Just keep on making New England such a friendly place to live.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> would appreciate any input.


I got some input for you!You are an idiot!Man up, pay the fine, and don't be a pussy cry baby...You got caught!Tough luck!



> What the hell ever happened to decency in New England?


What the hell ever happened to obeying the speed limit?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Speed kills


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

interesting picture , his face seems to still be there , but no skull


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I know the area, FUCK NUT how about the large FLASHING sign that reads 30 MPH Work Zone Fines Double. I guess you didn't see that one. The officers gave you a break, the fine should have been doubled. Appeal the ticket, and since I am guessing it was Worcester PD as they sit there almost daily even, if you get a Not Responsible at the clerks hearing you will have to take another day off for a Judge appeal as the Worcester Chief has ordered all unreasponsible tickets be appealed by the department. Thanks for playing


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm that was a nice tie but I'm guessing a closed casket on that one.



andy0921 said:


> Speed kills


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Very familiar with the area...consider yourself lucky he didnt double your fine for speeding in a workzone...clearly posted...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

"Unregistered" is just a little whining bitch...Man up, pay the fine, and shut the fuck up.
I wish the officer doubled the fine...He cuts you a break and then you come on here and bitch about it P:


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

lissen buddy.. pay the fucking fine.. you where speeding the sign said 30 go 30 you dont know what is around that corner you could of hit some one.. so stop being a little bitch about it.. and man up!!!

also your attitude twards the officers on this board is very disrepectfull and if you chouse to post your grieff storys on a pro police website then dont make them so idiotic and hopre some one helps you because your just going to gte flamed and when you do shut your fucking mouth and dont disrespect any one here.
-Dan


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Aw, motorcycle cops sitting under the bridge gotcha huh?

Theres 4 speed signs and a friggin electric board slowing you to 30mph, that wasn't a big enough clue?

Oh, and it's a left-hand curve there, not right... Get your shit straight...


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

. *Does this seem strange to anyone else that every, I mean, EVERY car coming around that bend was "speeding".*

Ever think this is WHY they were running LIDAR in this area...just because everyone was speeding doesnt make it right. Targeting problem spots is the whole idea of speed enforcement. A few days of the daily commuters seeing a bunch of people pulled over will get most people to slow down.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I heard cops cant run lidar under bridges. The material the bridge is made out of interferes with the laser and causes the reading to jump about 10/12 mph. 
I bet you'll win your appeal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

if you wrap your car with aluminum foil it deflects the laser and they cant get a reading also it helps to wrap your head in saran wrap...good luck in court, maybe bring a box of donuts as an offering to the officer:mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhhh leave the guy a lone...He's just an idiot who thinks speeding is ok...I mean, it is, right? Oh wait...20mph over...Yeah, I'd give the ticket too..and I'd be the ass who doubles it.

Suck it up and pay..or fight, but you're not going to get any help here on ways to beat it. Explain the situation, the judge will side with the cop, and that's that.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Go back to Indiana.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Do the world a favor... pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow...


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

unregistered,

Your just bent because Michigan kicked your ass. AGAIN.

You are in New England now. We do not whine here. (at least not to compare to the midwest hosers).

Pay your fine and go back. Or just go back, either will suffice.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:2up: GO BACK WHERE YOU CAME FROM AND WHINE THERE they'll understand you better than we do.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:2up: GO BACK WHERE YOU CAME FROM AND WHINE THERE they'll understand you better than we do.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

You guys are to funny.


----------



## daxxkid (Nov 23, 2006)

unregistered,

You really have balls to come to a police forum and bitch about how people do their job when you are braking the law and agree that you are doing it? You should drive really fast of a cliff somewhere...

Please get grip bud

Maybe the officer that issued the ticket should read this and get a print out for the court, so you would definitely lose!!!

Ehh I feel so much better


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha this is so much fun. Thanks for being the millionth dumbass to ask how to beat a ticket on this website and get an asschewing. Can you read....maybe you should start with the instructions on the back of your ticket because these forums wont help you. ESPECIALLY when one of us probably knows the Officer that wrote you the ticket....and you are stupid enough to think that we are going to undermine and disrespect him/her by humoring your retarded request.

Nice try starting out with you good driving record and love for Massachusetts....I bet you have one of those " Troopers are your best protection" bumper stickers as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

209 said:


> Nice try starting out with you good driving record and love for Massachusetts....I bet you have one of those " Troopers are your best protection" bumper stickers as well.


Haha what he said!!!

I bet he really does


----------



## daxxkid (Nov 23, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Haha what he said!!!
> 
> I bet he really does


Sorry that was me, forgot to sign in, my bad:baby21:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

First off - There are plenty of decent people around, so don't gove up on New England. It's tough to beat something like that, especially with it being on radar/lidar. But it's worth a shot. All speeding violations is MA carry a mandated 50 fine for a head injury fund. If nothing else, by going to court the fine will often times be reduced to the minimum which is 100. It stays on your record for a few years, roughly 3 to 5 depending on how many you have. (It's a rather complex point system in MA) Driving through a speed trap is tough - it's a trap. Meaning that there isn't much one can do to avoid being caught. You don't have to peak an officers attention, as you normally do to get pulled over, when rolling through one - you simply have to drive through. Multiple cruisers sitting idle under an overpass is common in MA, especially on curves or hills. You need to watch your speed so as to avoid fines, but more importantly to avoid collisions. Also common is MA and NE are multi-laned Highways punctuated by traffic lights and other odd intersections and ramps along with RAPIDLY CHANGING SPEED LIMITS such as 146 N as you approach Worcester/290. Unlike in other parts of the country where roadways are, generally speaking, more appropriately designed, it is for this reason that the officer's that responded to you are Appropriatly harping on the point that you were going too fast. You probably were. The signage may also be poor. Go back and check it out, see what's there. (As a footnote, Officers need to pay attention to speed if there're going to ruthlessly defend that stance that they've taken here - many policeman and MSP Troopers routinely drive 15 to 20 MPH + over the limit. IT IS VERY NOTICEABLE and unprofessional.) There moral of the story is, that you were probably going at what WAS a reasonable speed, until you approached the area in question. Then it became to fast for the conditions. The officer's that day were most likely simply doing as directed by superiors. It's a tough dilemma for you to be in - though one may have a silver lining in the courtroom once you have a more enlightened and reasonable clerk magistrate to contend with - who may also be faced with a flurry of appeals from the many people driving on 146 that day. Let us know how you make out!

This is too one of the foul mouthed guys with an ego and a half that responded to you ... 
P.S. BREAKing that law, is spelled as such. Brake, means to destroy something.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> First off - There are plenty of decent people around, so don't gove up on New England. It's tough to beat something like that, especially with it being on radar/lidar. But it's worth a shot. All speeding violations is MA carry a mandated 50 fine for a head injury fund. If nothing else, by going to court the fine will often times be reduced to the minimum which is 100. It stays on your record for a few years, roughly 3 to 5 depending on how many you have. (It's a rather complex point system in MA) Driving through a speed trap is tough - it's a trap. Meaning that there isn't much one can do to avoid being caught. You don't have to peak an officers attention, as you normally do to get pulled over, when rolling through one - you simply have to drive through. Multiple cruisers sitting idle under an overpass is common in MA, especially on curves or hills. You need to watch your speed so as to avoid fines, but more importantly to avoid collisions. Also common is MA and NE are multi-laned Highways punctuated by traffic lights and other odd intersections and ramps along with RAPIDLY CHANGING SPEED LIMITS such as 146 N as you approach Worcester/290. Unlike in other parts of the country where roadways are, generally speaking, more appropriately designed, it is for this reason that the officer's that responded to you are Appropriatly harping on the point that you were going too fast. You probably were. The signage may also be poor. Go back and check it out, see what's there. (As a footnote, Officers need to pay attention to speed if there're going to ruthlessly defend that stance that they've taken here - many policeman and MSP Troopers routinely drive 15 to 20 MPH + over the limit. IT IS VERY NOTICEABLE and unprofessional.) There moral of the story is, that you were probably going at what WAS a reasonable speed, until you approached the area in question. Then it became to fast for the conditions. The officer's that day were most likely simply doing as directed by superiors. It's a tough dilemma for you to be in - though one may have a silver lining in the courtroom once you have a more enlightened and reasonable clerk magistrate to contend with - who may also be faced with a flurry of appeals from the many people driving on 146 that day. Let us know how you make out!
> 
> This is too one of the foul mouthed guys with an ego and a half that responded to you ...
> P.S. BREAKing that law, is spelled as such. Brake, means to destroy something.


For someone unregistered...surprisingly well said.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> This is too one of the foul mouthed guys with an ego and a half that responded to you ...
> P.S. BREAKing that law, is spelled as such. Brake, means to destroy something.


Let he who casts stones be without sin. I believe you mean "to" not "too."


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

Dear UNREGISTERED,

talk about calling a spade a spade...

You talk pretty tough for a guy who's not even registered with the site... I have an idea, why don't you go back to your "*happy home*" since you feel New England isn't such a nice place... You *HAPPY *****!

Or I have a better idea... why don't you register w/ the site... then we'll see what's up! I can't wait to get your IP address.

You fucking pussy! :sb:



Unregistered said:


> Pal, I don't give a damn if you hate me. Back home, where we're not all bark, any fella worth his weight would consider someone that throws around insults like you do anywhere but to a man's face, a wuss.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Excuse me. You're quoting the wrong person ... the original post that spawned this discussion was by someone from out of state who had a genuine question. One that by the way, didn't intentionally insult anyone, even though people seemed to have taken it that way for apparently going against the "pro police" nature of things, it merely asked what to expect upon entering a courtroom in Massachusetts.
As for my response, this is the first time i've ever seen this website, having simply stumbled upon it this morning. And after reading this man's plight along with all the trash talk and ridiculously unintelligent comments that followed, I was simply responding to him, in the 'tough talk' (as you call it) directly above. I didn't take his side, or anyones for that matter, nor did I judge him as many other have. I was simply amazed to see so many condemn him and his actions for doing something relatively minor, and rather unintentional. 

Isn't that what this forum is for? To ask and answer questions and discuss things of interest? If you're not interested in somebodys question, then would it not be wiser to simply NOT respond? You do yourself and every other Police Officer as well as those interested in law, no justice in writing the types of rude and ignorant responses that dot the thread.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I hate you too.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey unregistered. What don't you man up and register. Who the fuck are you to say anyone here is doing an injustice when they take the time to repsond to a troll who is only pissing and moaning about a foolish speeding ticket. The guy goes a site dedictaed to police officers and tries to find a way to weasel out of a ticket that he desrved and you have the balls to come on here and insult real cops with your bullshit liberal garbage. The guy will have his day in court and one of your liberal judges may or may not find him not responsible. I'm sure you know what that means. If you don't ask your Dad it's his standard answer when someone asks him "Is that your kid?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

The man asked what to expect upon appealing his tickect in court - and not a single person had answered him, thus I attempted to do so.

You're being very judgemental to say he deserved it, who knows, maybe he did. He probably did. But you must remember, that you are in no position to say for sure. You can certainly have an opinion on the matter - nothing wrong with that. He does however, as you would if you were in his shoes, have the right to fight it in court. It doesn't matter if you're a policeman. Have you never had a citation? And if not, do you expect to go your entire life without one?

Real police officer ? Insulting cops? - Are you kidding me! Where are you getting that from ? 

I've seen many insightful, inquisitive and intelligent comments on theses pages, though it's surprising to see just as much smack talk, garbage and worthless ranting posted. It's disappointing frankly, to know that some of the authors of these completely worthless statements are lawmen, charged with the responsibility of being fair and unbiased - NON judgemental.

Sure, some Judges are not so great. But most are fine or better yet and do a decent job with the constraints of the system they are bound by and obliged to uphold. 

Liberal garbage ?? Polarizing the discussion as a politician might've done is useless.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Are you a cop? OK. That was a dumb question. Sorry if we disappoint you. God knows we try to be nice here. I guess saying that we disappoint you isn't an insult???? We aren't here to seek approval of idiots like you and the original moron who started this thread. Are you guys related? Maybe we've heard the same old sob story so often that our experience tells us that the guy is wrong. Hmm. Maybe? And please don't tell me you aren't a liberal because that would disappoint me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey "unregistered's"....
first of all, man up and register then atleast you wont seem like such cowards.Most here will atleast respect you if youve got the balls to show who you are. I said respect NOT agree.
Im not a cop but Ive done enough construction to be damned grateful for theyre precence on the job. Ive seen too many cars shoot by doing well in excess of the posted limit nevermind the lowered construction speed. Ive seen cars almost hit both cops and fellow workers after passing 3 and 4 cruisers with theyre lights flashing, dozens of warning signs and heavy equipment so you aint getting no sympathy here. Be grateful youve got a ticket and not an arraignment for manslaughter.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I work in Uxbridge, and commute from Worcester everyday. Hence I have to drive back from Uxbridge, taking the most direct route, which would be 146. Upon driving back to Worcester, there is plenty of "signage" and warnings about the upcoming construction as one approaches the 290 interchange. Moreover, there are at least 2 signs notifying drivers that the speed limit drops to 30 mph. On top of that the signs are placed about a 1/4 mile before the bend in which the Officers are nailing everyone, giving any driver plenty of time to slow before making the bend.

Lastly, they don't expect everyone to drop to 25-30 mph hour instantly as they round the bend. I usually drive at about 38-40 mph, avoiding the dreaded "more than 10mph over" rule. Are you really suprised that someone blasting around the bend at 50 mph got stopped?

Use your appeal as a simple way to stall for paying for the ticket. If they've got you on Lidar, you're screwed. You might get lucky and get it reduced... Good luck!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Dear "unregistered(s)"

Many of us have written 100s if not 1000s of tickets and some of us even received tickets in the past. So what! It's not the end of the world, and yes, it hits you in the wallet. Every bush-league crime, and even some felonies are just fines levied by the courts because people respond to MONEY leaving their wallets.

When some knuckle head comes to a police website seeking advice (read, whining) on how to beat a ticket, I mean, c'mon. Google "how to beat a ticket" and you'll get 2,660,000 pages of internet garbage regarding same. 

There are 1000s of soldiers dead in Iraq and other not-so-nice places, people getting shot in Boston, Springfield, Worcester etc, people dying of overdosing from drugs, and yes, there are traffic fatalities just about every day that don't even make the news. So when someone whines about a speeding ticket here, it's just pure entertainment for those who wear a badge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Good point. If it's that well marked - then he should've heeded the warnings and slowed down. (the other unregistered guy seeking advice that is.) or at least been doing somewhere in the ballpark of 38 - 40 at a maximum. My responses were based on what the original poster claimed ... in his or her own words. 

In any event, it's all about perspective and you two seem to have the right angle on things in life, what's important and what's not .... 

As for me, I simply stumbled across this thread upon searching for something else on google the other day. I am unregistered because I was directed straight to this particular thread, for whatever reason, and hadn't seen the main page of this site nor had I ever heard of it at that time I wrote the above comments. I didn't realize the importance some of you placed on having a screen name or profile, those that mentioned you had little respect for me b/c of lacking a name and profile. I figured that my thoughts and comments should be able to speak for themselves, regardless of who I am. Whether i'm a patrolman, Lt., Captain, or Cheif, attorney, district court clerk, judge, or any one else someones ideas are what counts.

And speaking of Iraq ... it's so sad to watch this unfold. Sending these kids over there to face such a dangerous environment with no strategy whatsoever on what we're seeking - should be a crime in my opinion. I thought we'd learned something as a nation in Nam. Strange how history has a way of repeating itself.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"And speaking of Iraq ... it's so sad to watch this unfold. Sending these kids over there to face such a dangerous environment with no strategy whatsoever on what we're seeking - should be a crime in my opinion. I thought we'd learned something as a nation in Nam. Strange how history has a way of repeating itself."
You are a complete ass and have absolutely NO idea what this country is facing in the coming years AND before you start talking about the kids going over there ( my son is in the process of recruitment ). Are you just trying to start crap here? Alot of the people on this site are CURRENT and x military and have lost brothers and sisters to the terrorist we are fighting. The crimes I see that should be punished are sedition and treason by the "peace movement" and theyre allies in the so called "press" that are ACTIVELY HELPING THE ENEMIES of this country. SO shut the hell up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

UNREGISTERED............. GFYS. Keep your liberal bullshit to your unregistered ass.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Good point. If it's that well marked - then he should've heeded the warnings and slowed down. (the other unregistered guy seeking advice that is.) or at least been doing somewhere in the ballpark of 38 - 40 at a maximum. My responses were based on what the original poster claimed ... in his or her own words.
> 
> In any event, it's all about perspective and you two seem to have the right angle on things in life, what's important and what's not ....
> 
> ...


This sounds just like another 21 year old @$$hole spouting crap out of his mouth.
No balls to register and no balls to serve his country, I can see the yellow stripe 
down his back from here.

Veitnam veteran and proud of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you for your service Harry !!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Thank you for your service Harry !!!!!


Like many who have gone before me and after me, we all served proudly.
The Thank You goes to all who served this country.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Harry...you're mad lately..you feeling ok?  Just kidding...you know we love you!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> Harry...you're mad lately..you feeling ok?  Just kidding...you know we love you!!!


Yup feeling OK I just get upset lately with some of the IDIOTS that are posting LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Harry, think of it as a "stress test" and you dont even need to go to the Dr


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Harry, think of it as a "stress test" and you dont even need to go to the Dr


I think that Patrick has opened the flood gates and all of the 
nuts are loose, there are more of them posting now than
befor the elections.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

too bad we cant just "flush the toilet"...though with turds as big as these you need a plunger


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

4ransom said:


> Do the world a favor... pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow...


the best quote EVER!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Both of those unregistered kids started out okay...they didn't get ugly until you folks started with the foul language and insults, et cetera. Why not start out polite and not dope slap them until they persist, i.e. go from ignorance to stupid? Give the benefit...they are only lemmings after all...if they do not "get it" after several polite, patient explanations, then go "open season".

And how about toning down the language? It detracts from your argument and stoops to the level of the unwashed...

Just a thought.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I saw a sign stating, "Road work ahead, road narrows". I continued on my way...at 50mph. "Let me guess, you didn't see the sign!" Not even looking at me. I was a little pissed he was putting words in my mouth and told him, "No sir, actually, I didn't."


So you did see the sign? You lied to the cop. Idiot

Mr. Retard:

You are a F*cking idiot.

You always slow down when you see a sign like that, and the fine doubles. Ever hear of the Fundamental speed law? That means, when conditions are not good enough for the posted speed limit, the officer can write you for going the speed limit, or faster than conditions dictate. Idiot.... :up_yours:


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

As a dedicated member to this board, I am asking that all of you please stop bashing unregistered users. These guys are generous enough to come on to the site and share their amazing stories of speeding thru construction zones, weaving in-and-out of traffic at 100 mph on the way to church while almost running down the trooper who is on the side of the road signaling them to stop but they didnt see him because they thought that when their friends asked them to be the DD it meant drunk driver not designated driver. So guys... ease up!!! We all know its not their fault!

Without post like these... I dont know what I would do after a hectic shift. Where would the site be without any unregistered user ready to entertain the crowd.

and besides that... they think you're mean!  
</IMG>


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Unregistered- I heard that if the cop doesn't have his parking lights on, that he can't give you a ticket. You should appeal you will Def. win.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

this one time................. I seen a Trooper puling lazer on the hiway with his lites off parked acros da brakedown lane. aftah he gived me da tickat, eye went bak end eye pulls rite up nex to im and tooked a picshure wif his car and nose lites onz. I amz fite in the ticketed he gaved too mee. 100 indz a 55. Eye wantz to see his lazer collaborationz certificatez in da cort whenz I go next mompf.


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I never seen such a response to a problem as this one? I will not lower my standard with calling you names or making fun at you in all directions. But the officers who have wrote back to you are right. The area is a work zone and you stated that you travel through this area, then you are responsible for your speed in that vehicle. "Period". Remember, no matter what your state is your from, it's the police who have to show enforcement to help stop an accident or from someone getting serioulsy hurt including yourself. Goodluck and please take the friendly advice.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> This sounds just like another 21 year old @$$hole spouting crap out of his mouth.
> No balls to register and no balls to serve his country, I can see the yellow stripe
> down his back from here.
> 
> Veitnam veteran and proud of it.


Yellow stripe....humm...so thats what that thin yellow line plate is for.
____
____
By the way, as always thank you to all of our service men and woman, past and present on this board and abroad.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well reading all that wasted a good 15 min. I still have yet to figure out why some people choose to rant about nonsense on this site. Makes it entertaining every now and then but then after several pages of the same material it gets stale. 

Oh well... who the heck am I to critique other peoples posts?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, Mt.Farva was way funnier!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

FYI...

http://www.radardetector.net/viewtopic.php?t=19750

Kinda interesting asking for a motions hearing on a civil appeal....

unregistered is unregistered no more....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

massguy said:


> The CM hearing was in a clerks office with an officer present. The CM did not swear anyone in. She just explained that she would ask for the officer's side of the story, then mine. She would then make a decision which I would be able to appeal if I wished.
> 
> The officer read the details of the ticket and then the CM asked for my side of the story.
> 
> ...


There all gonna help him out. Glad to see he was found responsible.


----------

